# please upload a copy of FreeBSD 10 GENERIC kernel (amd64)?



## mrjayviper (May 3, 2014)

I'm having problem with my connection and I want to compare the new GENERIC kernel (just the text configuration file) with my custom one.

As I said, I can't get the sources right now (my /usr/src folder is empty) as my connection is too slow. I've tried searching the net for a copy but I'm having luck with that.

Thanks very much


----------



## tingo (May 3, 2014)

*Re: please upload a copy of FreeBSD 10 GENERIC kernel (amd64*

The source is on the net. Here is a pointer:
http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/release/ ... md64/conf/


----------



## Beastie (May 3, 2014)

*Re: please upload a copy of FreeBSD 10 GENERIC kernel (amd64*

It's available on the subversion mirror.


----------



## kpa (May 3, 2014)

*Re: please upload a copy of FreeBSD 10 GENERIC kernel (amd64*

There is probably no change in the kernel configuration file between the release of 10.0 (release/10.0.0) and the latest version after errata and security fixes (releng/10.0) but this is the correct one instead of what is given above:

http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.0/sys/amd64/conf/GENERIC?view=markup

With some other files the difference between release/10.0.0 and releng/10.0 can be of serious importance, get it right


----------



## mrjayviper (May 7, 2014)

*Re: please upload a copy of FreeBSD 10 GENERIC kernel (amd64*

thanks everyone. I didn't realize there is an online copy.


----------

